# Casey and I Made the HIT of HITS!!



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations!! You'll do great


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that's awesome! congratulations!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

VERY COOL! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!
Be sure to say hello to Louise with "Lacey" MOTCH Morninglo Northen Exposure, Am. UD
They won the HIT of HITS two years ago and I'm sure will be there this year as well.
Best of luck!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

That is very exciting. Congrats!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Yay Congratulations! Best of luck to you both.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Huge congrats Liz! Have you heard if Susan is going to go with Laurel as well? It would be pretty cool to see half-siblings there!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

How exciting! I am sure you will do great!


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!
> Be sure to say hello to Louise with "Lacey" MOTCH Morninglo Northen Exposure, Am. UD
> They won the HIT of HITS two years ago and I'm sure will be there this year as well.
> Best of luck!


Yes, she and Lacey are in Utility with me...I am quite intimidated by the competition!


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

sterregold said:


> Huge congrats Liz! Have you heard if Susan is going to go with Laurel as well? It would be pretty cool to see half-siblings there!


Susan and Laurel will qualify for next year's HIT...this one is for dogs who earned a HIT in 2011.
And alas, my Casey is a Brackenridge boy. Sam is Laurel's half sib.\


----------

